# CL in goats



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

Ok I am going to try one more time only because people don't believe what I found that literally cured my goats from CL...I take goats that nobody wants anymore, so of course I don't get any vet papers and no health paperwork...two goats severely abused, were so afraid of humans I didn't want to stress them out I just wanted them to see how my other goats trust me. Long story short we started seeing my goats forming cyst...again long story short I searched for years every so often to find anything that could help


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

Just wanted to make sure I'm doing this right.... for seven years I searched for anything to help because there wasn't a snowballs chance that I'd ever put one of my goats down because of cyst... nobody believes me, I'm only trying to HELP people who love they're goats and WON'T CULLTHEM...I found a small study done on twelve CL.goats..i knew it wouldn't hurt my goats and I was desperately needing help because mellow formed cyst one after another at times 4 in one area.i read the article, and I decided to at least give it a try..no it's not formaldehyde..never! I've been doing this for three years now, phoneix had a cyst the size of a small football...I started treating her and would check daily for any signs of rupture, plus I needed to make sure her esophagus wasn't cut off...ok daily I checked, I felt it become softer and softer and within about two weeks it literally disappeared!


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

I also treated poor Mellow, I want you all to know Mellow hasn't gotten another cyst since I treated her two years now. Mellow got them every spring the first day it got a little warmer, also I never had an outbreak in the winter not sure what winter has to do with CL but at least I got a winter break... Timmy one of my beloved bottle babies and a triplet formed his first one late fall, treated it and kept checking it...I became hard and finally I got it out... this medication completely dried the puss into almost as hard as stone.. came out in one piece. I'm only trying this one more time...if you all do the same thing as people on Facebook I'll go away for good...all I'm trying to do is help anyone who loves they're goats and do not want to CULL..
Never for me. I'm not trying to sell anything only trying to help whoever wants the help...one person said to me that MERK SAID THERE'S NO CURE..OK FINE THEN...I will try helping someone who loves they're goats... please let me know if anyone is interested IN A CURE FOR CL!❣


----------



## Chief00 (Nov 20, 2019)

Why not post the cure here then?


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

Chief00 said:


> Why not post the cure here then?


That's exactly what I want to do is help people with beloved goats...let me know if you want me to post this cure...I'm not going to stand for what people did to me on the goat pages on facebook


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

I would love to help other goats so nobody has to feel that they need to put down a goat...I'd never do that no matter what


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

I have to get my barn cleaned up and I will check to see if anyone wants to help they're goats LIVE INSTEAD OF BEING CULLED


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think you should post it as well. I read a study years ago that they were doing a trial on injecting the actual cyst with some kind of antibiotic to cure THAT abscess but I lost track of it and kinda forgot about it until now. But I’m curious what you got going on


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

The minute I get back I will explain how to use this medication and cure goats. Like I said I read the small study and tried because I had nothing to lose...I use Drexxin...as soon as I get home I can give you all the instructions on how to kill CL FOR GOOD

.


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

I'm praying people don't cull and do this treatment instead ❣I am just a lover of goats, that's why I only rescue


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Do you mean Draxxin?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I read a study on Draxxin as well. Its mentioned in our CL discussion thread.

Deb im glad you want to share. It never hurts to get more information and success stories. People fear what they don't understand or that is different.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

When you kill one abscess before it bursts,, it prevents spread..eventually it dies out.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Please post it. I would love to tell others about it, as they are often put it in a position where they would have to cull there favorite does due to CL


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I bought a few does years ago and found a CL abscess on one of their back legs. They never got out of the trailer. 3 does. Broke my heart. Sanitized the trailer and left it in the sun for months. Burned my clothes and shoes. (No, it had not burst yet, but I couldn't take the chance.). 

If you truly found a way to prevent CL and it's not a scam, please post it. No one likes to kill goats, but most people don't want the CL on their property.


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

goatblessings said:


> Do you mean Draxxin?


Yes, the study I found was with 12 goats who were actually given CL☹ like they couldn't find any already with CL! Anyway


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

Sorry, I accidentally posted sorry, but I thought since the Drexxin is only put into the cyst, I believe it's for severe pneumonia....so I bought the medication, I bought the smallest bottle because it's expensive..$245 for a small bottle BUT, still have it and what I did is inject Drexxin right into the cyst. To make sure I put the needle in sideways so I knew I didn't go into her body just the cyst. Mellow has literally been cyst free for two solid years! I pray that this can save goats from being CULLED☹ same with Phoenix, the small football sized cyst just disappeared, never had to drain it, and she too hasn't had another cyst, same with Tiny Tim, he is the goat that got the cyst late summer early fall, his I got out, because it had completely solidified I removed it, it was almost hard as a stone. If anyone wants to do this treatment INSTEAD OF CULLING, I'd be so unbelievably grateful that I may have helped goats LIVE... the picture is Timmy


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

This little black and white baby boy is Mellows, we accidentally had six babies after rescuing a male with his mom and sister, he had one testicle but I couldn't get him fixed until the next week...opps but I love these little miracles ❣the reason I keep mentioning Mellow is she's was the first goat to come down with these cyst. And she hit them one after another, on her left ear she'd get 3 or 4 at once. She became extremely skidish and wouldn't allow me near her, two years later she comes to me for some love ❣❣


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

Jessica84 said:


> I think you should post it as well. I read a study years ago that they were doing a trial on injecting the actual cyst with some kind of antibiotic to cure THAT abscess but I lost track of it and kinda forgot about it until now. But I'm curious what you got going on


Have you had problems with CL TOO? this Drexxin works, not only to stop them from bursting, some have still come to a head but the goat doesn't get the cyst anymore ❣


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> I bought a few does years ago and found a CL abscess on one of their back legs. They never got out of the trailer. 3 does. Broke my heart. Sanitized the trailer and left it in the sun for months. Burned my clothes and shoes. (No, it had not burst yet, but I couldn't take the chance.).
> 
> If you truly found a way to prevent CL and it's not a scam, please post it. No one likes to kill goats, but most people don't want the CL on their property.


Oh NO! those poor does this is exactly why I'm trying to help anyone that loves their goats. Again, mellow was the worst, poor baby got the cyst constantly, I get rid of a few and some more would come back. I already mentioned this but that poor goat became so skidish think I I was going to hurt her again after these two years without those no good cyst, mellow is a loving once again


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

When I started, never did I think that the cyst wouldn't come back, I was just trying to make sure they didn't burst and contaminate the others. Not getting more cyst was a complete Unbelievable moment. I pray I have helped others LIVE


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

goatblessings said:


> Do you mean Draxxin?


I'm sorry, I've called it draxxin but my computer changes it to Drexxin..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you for sharing your experience. We need to be sharing when we have issues and help eachother resolve them. Together we can learn so much.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

happybleats said:


> I read a study on Draxxin as well. Its mentioned in our CL discussion thread.
> 
> Deb im glad you want to share. It never hurts to get more information and success stories. People fear what they don't understand or that is different.


Wo


Jessica84 said:


> I think you should post it as well. I read a study years ago that they were doing a trial on injecting the actual cyst with some kind of antibiotic to cure THAT abscess but I lost track of it and kinda forgot about it until now. But I'm curious what you got going on


I'm glad you are interested in this Drexxin to stop having to CULL a goat that is beloved! I've only taken goats that were no longer wanted. I never breed, just wanted to help goats that nobody wanted anymore. Romeo and Gretel were the goats that originally brought this disease into my herd, actually they are called a trip of goats these poor animals were so unbelievably abused they never trusted another human to be anywhere near them, Romeo had long fur, I couldn't get his hooves trimmed I was afraid he'd die from stress...one day I showed Romeo and Gretel I was giving treats to the others and I couldn't believe romeo wanted a treat from my hand.
I gave him a treat, as he took it I ran my fingers down his chin and I felt puss but he still wouldn't come near me but at least I found out how my othes were contamined with CL. I didn't mean for my does to be bred, and I didn't know they were pregnant until I went to feed them and saw my ROSE WITH BLOOD ALL OVER HER LEGS, rushed her to the vet, and they showed me the hooves sticking out of her. All that winter i was being accused if overfeeding my goats! I said I definitely wasn't overfeeding them and right up to finding rose with a baby's hooves hanging out of her was finally why they were fat. We ended up with six healthy babies unfortunately Rose we found had quads, the vet said she was only two weeks early but they were all still born! I don't believe Rose recovered from losing her babies because after that my other goats started attacking her, I found her one day where she couldn't walk on her front legs, I put her in our sick pen, my vet put her on steroids, she said she must have been butted hard enough to pinch the nerves for her legs. It took a good six weeks of steroids and finally she could walk again. I'll post her beautiful picture, I wanted to keep her seperated from the othes but was told it wasn't good for her UNTIL months later I had been sick the day before and I was cleaning the barn but rose wouldn't leave my side, so I put my arms around her belly and was telling her how much I adore her and as my hand touched her udder I felt something wet, the others had torn a quarter of her udder offso all my vet could do is cut the piece off, she bled terribly so I said ro


Jessica84 said:


> I think you should post it as well. I read a study years ago that they were doing a trial on injecting the actual cyst with some kind of antibiotic to cure THAT abscess but I lost track of it and kinda forgot about it until now. But I'm curious what you got going on


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

Oh my gosh, I wrote the entire thing and now I can't find itughhhh... and what I did was give the draxxin or Drexxin once a week, never believed it would STOP the cyst from coming back, that was an Unbelievable great side affectall I'm trying to do is help with this deadly disease, because most just don't care enough and just cull I could NEVER CULL ONE OF MY BABIES! WE HAD 21 NOW HAVE 15 . My beautiful alpha passed, I knew that day was about to come because he became thin, even though I have him plenty to eat, the day he wouldn't stand up, I knew. I sat with him and he laid his head on my lap.. he just wanted me with him. The vet came early evening, I didn't want him to die alone, I sat in the barn with him all day, when my vet came she said she could barely feel a pulse. And he passed within seconds, Romeo, didn't return from the pastures for feeding, I couldn't find him at all thinking he may have gotten out. So we continued looking for him, found him Dead on the ground, I don't believe he suffered I believe he just dropped, no marks in the leaves or ground like he tried to get up or was in pain. It looks like he had a heart attack. My alpha lived for 17 years yet I still miss him. I had his portrait done on my back, tattooed


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

happybleats said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience. We need to be sharing when we have issues and help eachother resolve them. Together we can learn so much.


I also wanted you to know that sometimes if I don't see the cyst at first, I give the shot of Drexxin, sometimes it bleeds a little so I wipe it up with paper towels and burn it, and some have opened but the puss isn't in the cyst, because I usually drain them with iodine. The iodine flushes out any puss I couldn't get out of it. Just don't give up, and if anyone tries using this please let me know how it went...I THANK ALL OF YOU FOR NOT LAUGHING AT ME! PEOPLE ON FACEBOOK LAUGHED because they insisted there's nothing that can help. Please if you want to do this I can give you m


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

My cell number and walk you through this process. I pray once again that this can help other's to keep their goats❣❣❣ this picture is of Rose, this poor goat lost her quads and seemed to never recover, she's been extremely picked on ever since she runs away if one other goat comes near her. I wrote exactly what happened but now can't find it. I keep her safe from the others in the sick pen after one butted her so hard that her nerves in her front legs couldn't walk, she crawled! My vet gave me steroids, I gave the steroids to her in the morning and evening. After six weeks she finally could walk again. They also wripped a quarter of her udder off so I keep her seperated unless I'm right with her...she seems to think of me as her protection.


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

happybleats said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience. We need to be sharing when we have issues and help eachother resolve them. Together we can learn so much.


Oh my gosh, thanks so much for understanding I'm only trying to help goats live instead of people thinking that they have to cull


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If people don't experiment on things, we will never know if it helps, doesn't help or cures things. 
That is how we make cures for things.

All we can do is hope, something works to help these goats. 
It is a very devastating illness. 
Internal abscesses can be deadly.

More power to you.

We at TGS are not mean, we care and listen to new idea's which are interesting to hear.


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

happybleats said:


> I read a study on Draxxin as well. Its mentioned in our CL discussion thread.
> 
> Deb im glad you want to share. It never hurts to get more information and success stories. People fear what they don't understand or that is different.


Thanks so much for being open to this! Even though supposedly the MERCK manual said that CL is incurable...I too thought that but would search and search the internet just to see if anything seems to work in these no good cyst! I'm grateful you all were open to this ❤ I was laughed at on the goat pages in facebook and I'm tierd if going on Facebook anymore..all it is is trouble and people say things they'd never say to our face. I pray, this helps any goat to live not be filled❣as I said if someone needs to try this I will certainly give my cell number so it's done properly. I just knew I had nothing to lose because the draxxin or Drexxin goes into the cyst not the body and never thought especially mellow would never get more...I wanted to share this because at least for me it's extremely exciting to know how well it works ❣my only pygmy at months old laying in his bowl..ohhhh how I adore my babies


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

What if there are internal abscesses? Can you give Draxxin systemically and it would help? I am the first to admit that I do not understand workings of CL. Is it true that if there is an external abscess there could also be internal ones? 

This whole disease scares me. Not only will it destroy your reputation as a goat breeder, it will cut milk production and that is my bread and butter.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod::up:


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> What if there are internal abscesses? Can you give Draxxin systemically and it would help? I am the first to admit that I do not understand workings of CL. Is it true that if there is an external abscess there could also be internal ones?
> 
> This whole disease scares me. Not only will it destroy your reputation as a goat breeder, it will cut milk production and that is my bread and butter.


The reason I became so frantic to find anything that could help....my goats are rescued goats, I don't breed, don't milk and NEVER PUT A GOAT DOWN... this CL is an awful problem but I did find HELP.. because there wasn't a snowballs chance in HELL NEVER WOULD I put a goat down because of cyst... otherwise healthy goat...oh and I don't sell my goats for meat In fact I don't eat meat EVER, haven't eaten meat in 20 years. Yes, goats do have a small chance of getting INTERNAL CL but mostly it's sheep that come down with internal CL. I too didn't understand this until we got hit with it. I had my vet come check my sweet ONXY... because I thought she did have internal CL! All I hear is gurgling from her, especially when she tries to eat, I have to watch her to make sure she doesn't CHOKE....my vet took chest x-rays and found ONXY has an enlarged heart, this has been going on for two years now....my goat vet said she didn't see anything that looked like CL in her body...I know she's going to pass from this enlarged heart, and the person who have her up to me does breed and told me she stopped using ONXY'S line because a goat related to her dropped dead at only a year old, she knows about ONXY so she stopped breeding her line. You have no idea what people have called me and said to me because I refuse to cull! On facebook one woman told me she'd hunt my goats down and use a 22 on them and that was tamed from the others who were ruthless! I always burn needles, paper towels, the bowl I put the iodine in... and bleach my shoes thouroghly, and I bleach the entire milk stand which I don't rinse off. if you have any questions I'll check back.


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> What if there are internal abscesses? Can you give Draxxin systemically and it would help? I am the first to admit that I do not understand workings of CL. Is it true that if there is an external abscess there could also be internal ones?
> 
> This whole disease scares me. Not only will it destroy your reputation as a goat breeder, it will cut milk production and that is my bread and butter.


Oh, I'm sorry I didn't answer your question...


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

Debra P said:


> Oh, I'm sorry I didn't answer your question...


Whoops I don't have one goat who has gotten CL internally...THANK ALMIGHTY GOD! If one of mine had the internal CL, I would at least try giving draxxin by needle a few times each week. I'd at the very least try..l


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

happybleats said:


> I read a study on Draxxin as well. Its mentioned in our CL discussion thread.
> 
> Deb im glad you want to share. It never hurts to get more information and success stories. People fear what they don't understand or that is different.


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

Just wanted to update you all in my goats that HAD CL...not one cyst for 2 years now..poor sweet Mellow used to be skidish because I'd have to catch her to drain the three cyst that constantly formed near her right ear...not one since I injected the draxxin or is it Drexxin.. anyway I truthfully can't believe this! All summer I'd have to keep my eye out for any cyst forming...I never dreamed that this drug for severe pneumonia WOULD CURE CL I just thought it'd be easier to remove all the puss....I'm thrilled with the results! I don't know why, but all winter not one cyst formed.. maybe something about the cold... but I don't have to worry ANYMORE ❣ love my goats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:goodjob::greathighfive)(thumbup)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> :goodjob::greathighfive)(thumbup)


Funny I just saw this because I wanted to update you all on CL in my herd... usually every summer I am constantly looking my goals over for CYST...NOT ONE THIS SUMMER AND LAST SUMMER! Draxxin does cure CL I did it and I know it works..I had no idea that they wouldn't get anymore cyst! I couldn't be more THRILLED


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I wish someone could figure out something for CAE now! ( got a call, person bought a sale goat with swollen knees, what to do?) 

Thats great you have stopped the CL abscesses!


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> That is great!


Are you talking about CL? I literally can't believe they aren't getting cyst anymore crazy AND FABULOUS...so thrilled I took the chance please don't cull a goat with CL... this is absolutely amazing.. draxxin ♥♥♥ injecting it sideways right into the cyst


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Debra P said:


> Are you talking about CL? I literally can't believe they aren't getting cyst anymore crazy AND FABULOUS...so thrilled I took the chance please don't cull a goat with CL... this is absolutely amazing.. draxxin  injecting it sideways right into the cyst


Yes. Great that Draxxin worked for you. Hopefully more people will try it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Yes. Great that Draxxin worked for you. Hopefully more people will try it.


That's exactly why I shared this Unbelievable remedy for CL..as I said I rescued these goats and if course they had no vet paperwork.. one had CL which about five others contacted! EVERY summer all I usually do is look them over for lumps... after injecting draxxin or dre


ksalvagno said:


> Yes. Great that Draxxin worked for you. Hopefully more people will try it.


That's exactly why I shared this! Normally every summer I have to look over each goat and watch for the lumps then wait for them to become soft in the middle and drain them. All my goats are RESCUED goats so I get nothing in the way of vet paperwork...five of mine came down with the disease and I'd check with the internet to find out if anything new would help...I hope anyone who loves they're goats, instead of culling ! There wasn't a chance under HEAVEN I'd put an otherwise healthy goat down... usually all summer I'm draining cyst! I absolutely know this draxxin Completely cured CL... haven't had one cyst in two years! It's an absolute miracle drug for CL.. remember only give the Drexxin sideways into the cyst...I pray this will help all of us who love our goats


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Did you ever blood test any of them?

I’m curious if draxxin could turn a positive result into a negative one.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

It’s amazing that you found a cure for it! I’ll keep this in mind if any of my goats or people I know’s goats (God forbid) get CL. Thank you so much for taking the time to share the results! It must be amazing to know that you’ve shared something that will save countless goats. (thumbup):ty:


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Did you ever blood test any of them?
> 
> I'm curious if draxxin could turn a positive result into a negative one.


Interesting thought! I wonder what the results would show.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Did you ever blood test any of them?
> 
> I'm curious if draxxin could turn a positive result into a negative one.


Almost certainly not. The blood test looks for antibodies, not bacteria, so once the goats were infected they would probably carry those antibodies for the rest of their lives (or for quite a few years at the very least). Vaccinated goats test positive for CL even though they never encountered the live bacteria. However, antibodies produced by the vaccine tend to be small in number and fairly weak compared to ones produced by having the disease. Vaccinated goats tend to show a low positive for CL compared to infected goats whose antibody counts tend to be pretty high. This is probably why the CL vaccine is only somewhat effective. Even if draxxin is capable of killing all the CL bacteria in a goat's bloodstream, the goat will still have the antibodies that were produced in response to the original infection and would therefore test positive.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

Based on the repetitive nature of this post by this lady, I am curious if anyone here actually knows this person. I have priced Draxxin and it is fairly expensive. I have a CL positive goat. She is our herd queen. We were told to kill her by our vet to keep our herd clean. We chose not to. We were very, very nervous about our decision. It was a good decision on our part. She is an excellent herd queen. If we had culled her, we would have lost our 2 most beautiful bucklings. They are not CL positive. We are very careful and watch closely for cysts. We lance them in a secured environment and clean the wound out completely (she screams her head off). We burn everything. She is quarantined for 22 days after a cyst has been lanced. We have done this 3 times. We are happy with our results but if draxxin is truly a cure, I would be thrilled. I will be buying some and testing this theory.
Below is our CL positive girl with her beautiful boys.








The big boys now, in our buck herd


----------



## senoradirt (Sep 28, 2019)

I'd love to get Drexxin because it works well with respiratory illnesses. Does your vet provide or do you know where to get it? Mine won't let me buy it


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

I can buy it online at Valley Vet.......but I have to be willing to bite the bullet on the price....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You have to have a prescription for Draxxin if you get it online. But Draxxin is great for respiratory problems. If your vet is willing to just sell you a few shots, why not try it.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> You have to have a prescription for Draxxin if you get it online. But Draxxin is great for respiratory problems. If your vet is willing to just sell you a few shots, why not try it.


Ah, ok....well, my vet is pretty liberal with meds for us so I will call tomorrow!


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Did you ever blood test any of them?
> 
> I'm curious if draxxin could turn a positive result into a negative one.


I'm so sorry I just saw this... extremely sad my sweet Rose ..who is the goat I've had to protect from the others...had to call the vet and had no choice but to put her down. I've never had to put one of my goats down I'm heartbroken, she'd follow me all OVER and followed me into the house when I had to get hot water for her with molasses in it. She had no horns but all my other goat's do so they'd pick on Rose. A few years ago I put her in our sick pen, right next to the others and only let her out if I could watch and make sure no other goat would challenge her. She contracted goat polio BUT we caught it within hours, she recovered from the polio... but last week I found her in the hot sun and she couldn't use her legs. It took all I had to pick her up and call my vet! The vet came right away and her temperature was 106.5 we got her up and I kept her standing for awhile and fed her but she refused to eat, the next morning I found her on her side and flalining her legs Because she couldn't get up again. Come to find out that her teeth had been worn right down. Went to tractor supply and bought grain that horse's without teeth live on.. she refused to eat again. I mixed it to just about a soup and used a large syringe, cut the top and tried giving her some through the syringe so that if she'd just taste it I thought she'd eatnope she spit out what she could, so I knew she was trying to tell me to allow her to go. I'm still dealing with a bit of depression Because I was so close to my girl

.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm said:


> Based on the repetitive nature of this post by this lady, I am curious if anyone here actually knows this person. I have priced Draxxin and it is fairly expensive. I have a CL positive goat. She is our herd queen. We were told to kill her by our vet to keep our herd clean. We chose not to. We were very, very nervous about our decision. It was a good decision on our part. She is an excellent herd queen. If we had culled her, we would have lost our 2 most beautiful bucklings. They are not CL positive. We are very careful and watch closely for cysts. We lance them in a secured environment and clean the wound out completely (she screams her head off). We burn everything. She is quarantined for 22 days after a cyst has been lanced. We have done this 3 times. We are happy with our results but if draxxin is truly a cure, I would be thrilled. I will be buying some and testing this theory.
> Below is our CL positive girl with her beautiful boys.
> View attachment 188859
> 
> ...


Just make SURE to test those bucklings after six months old too. Cl results are not accurate until then.


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm said:


> Based on the repetitive nature of this post by this lady, I am curious if anyone here actually knows this person. I have priced Draxxin and it is fairly expensive. I have a CL positive goat. She is our herd queen. We were told to kill her by our vet to keep our herd clean. We chose not to. We were very, very nervous about our decision. It was a good decision on our part. She is an excellent herd queen. If we had culled her, we would have lost our 2 most beautiful bucklings. They are not CL positive. We are very careful and watch closely for cysts. We lance them in a secured environment and clean the wound out completely (she screams her head off). We burn everything. She is quarantined for 22 days after a cyst has been lanced. We have done this 3 times. We are happy with our results but if draxxin is truly a cure, I would be thrilled. I will be buying some and testing this theory.
> Below is our CL positive girl with her beautiful boys.
> View attachment 188859
> 
> ...


I have been a member for awhile but mostly I had been on the goat pages in Facebook BUT as I said they refused to even bother to let me tell them what I did.. the small bottle I bought was $245 BUT WELL WORTH EVERY PENNY..I want you to understand I had no clue that the cyst wouldn't return! To my GREAT JOY NOT ONE OF MY GOATS THAT WOULD COME DOWN WITH CYST..then I'd injected the draxxin just so I'd have some control so that it never would burst while with the others. Please do try this and PLEASE LET ME KNOW HOW IT GOES...it's truthfully Unbelievable..it can save your queen..btw beautiful goats.. I would inject it once or depending on how fast it grows twice a week.. making sure you put the needle in sideways as to only inject the cyst...on my phone I had a picture of phoenix..her cyst was HUGE, on her neck, I knew I wasn't going to drain that one because it was to close to her esophagus...I was going to have my vet drain it...by injecting draxxin, it probably took two weeks BUT IT COMPLETELY DISAPPEARED! I mean totally gone and she hasn't gotten another cyst. My name is Debra Picard I live in Rhode Island..if you would like to have my phone number to talk or text just let me know. I can't wait for someone to do this INSTEAD OF CULLING. I promise I'm not duping anyone, I just want to share this amazing results ❤


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

senoradirt said:


> I'd love to get Drexxin because it works well with respiratory illnesses. Does your vet provide or do you know where to get it? Mine won't let me buy it


Why won't your vet allow you to have this drug? I don't understand why that would be a problem..my vet sold me a small bottle and worth every penny. $245 and I still have some left.


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm said:


> I can buy it online at Valley Vet.......but I have to be willing to bite the bullet on the price....
> View attachment 188875


My vet let me buy it from them.. strange that your vet refues, I'm sorry maybe you can get it from another vet or another goat owner..I'd try another source. I have a friend that's a nurse and has family in another state..I had to ask her family member to use her address because I ordered the CL shot but they won't send it to rhode island for some reason..cost me$300 and I decided not to use it. When I had my vet come to administrator it to my goats, she read the pamphlet and said I may lose a goat or more..I said never so we just didn't use it.. wasn't going to worry about the money I care for my goats MUCH more


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> Just make SURE to test those bucklings after six months old too. Cl results are not accurate until then.


I never did do blood work, I wonder if the goats I used the draxxin on would test positive not sure


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

CaramelKittey said:


> Interesting thought! I wonder what the results would show.


I've never had blood taken from my goats for CL my vet didn't have to she knew what it was as soon as she saw the first goat that came down with it after Romeo


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm said:


> Ah, ok....well, my vet is pretty liberal with meds for us so I will call tomorrow!


Do you have a goat with CL? Is that why you want to purchase draxxin? I'm glad your vet is good with it..are you using it for CL?


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm said:


> I can buy it online at Valley Vet.......but I have to be willing to bite the bullet on the price....
> View attachment 188875


Are you using it for CL? If so BITE THAT BULLET it's worth gold to me and my goats


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

happybleats said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience. We need to be sharing when we have issues and help eachother resolve them. Together we can learn so much.


Have I replied to you? I know I'm not sure I'm doing this website right maybe that's why someone said I'm repetitive


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> I wish someone could figure out something for CAE now! ( got a call, person bought a sale goat with swollen knees, what to do?)
> 
> Thats great you have stopped the CL abscesses!


I know that's an awfull terrible disease! I haven't had any of mine come down with that at least...I know of another goat person that ended up having to put her goats down because they all came down with this sadly


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm said:


> Based on the repetitive nature of this post by this lady, I am curious if anyone here actually knows this person. I have priced Draxxin and it is fairly expensive. I have a CL positive goat. She is our herd queen. We were told to kill her by our vet to keep our herd clean. We chose not to. We were very, very nervous about our decision. It was a good decision on our part. She is an excellent herd queen. If we had culled her, we would have lost our 2 most beautiful bucklings. They are not CL positive. We are very careful and watch closely for cysts. We lance them in a secured environment and clean the wound out completely (she screams her head off). We burn everything. She is quarantined for 22 days after a cyst has been lanced. We have done this 3 times. We are happy with our results but if draxxin is truly a cure, I would be thrilled. I will be buying some and testing this theory.
> Below is our CL positive girl with her beautiful boys.
> View attachment 188859
> 
> ...


I'm really hoping you use this drug... for the first cyst you use draxxin on it most of the time does have to be drained BUT not all my goat's cyst ended up having to be drained.. Timmy had one that I injected and it was there for quit awhile..it became hard, petrified.. but I was able to remove it and again beautiful success! Hasn't had a cyst SINCE! ❣I'm UNBELIEVABLY thrilled with these results! And I'm praying that this will SAVE GOATS LIVES.. my goats are all RESCUED goats, I rescued pit bulls for many years and after moving on these beautiful 30 acres in Rhode island, I Saw that even goats need someone to care about them when people decide that they no longer want them. I've RESCUED exactly 21 goats,. and I love them as I love my RESCUED dogs... I never breed, my goats are just here in retirement ♥ and have just about 10 fenced in acres♥ I just couldn't love these babies more. They are my entire life( next to GOD) the only thing that happened is we rescued a male with one testicle, we had no clue our does were about to have babies..we got six very healthy babies and I decided BORN HERE STAYING HERE ❤ I could never let go of my babies.. even though they are four now yup I still call them my babies ❤


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How long has this goat been CL abscess free?


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> How long has this goat been CL abscess free?


Do you mean my goats? Mellow who first of my goats to come down with cysts, but because I only take goats needing RESCUE...I rescued two beautiful goats named Romeo and Gretel.. Because they had been severly ABUSED I couldn't even get near them. Hoping that they'd understand after seeing me interact with my othes, I was hoping they'd trust me after awhile but I only got a chance to feed a treat to Romeo and as I gave him a carrot I ran my finger down his chin just to touch him BUT I felt something wet..yup CL! That's how it got into my herd.. mellow came down with it first. I called my vet Because I had never heard of CL so she confirmed it. Poor mellow came down with two to three cyst every year after warm weather came... mellow became extremely skidish because she didn't understand that I was helping her. So mellow got it the worst, it's now been two years without one cyst and now she trusts me again.. couldn't find her picture because this is a new phone and it won't let me attach my older picture.. this is Rowdie...mellows son and he's looks like Mellows twin..
The black and white goat and he's with Valentino ❣.. Valentino was mauled by a bear even though his injuries were horrific..my vet didn't think he'd make it but he's still with us


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

goatblessings said:


> Do you mean Draxxin?


Yes...it's used for severe pneumonia


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

goatblessings said:


> Do you mean Draxxin?


Ok, having trouble making sure I've replied to all of you with questions.. please let me know if I didn't..I'm a bit confused on these threads..I don't want any of your questions to be missed. Please repost if I didn't answer anyone's questions. I think this truly is a miracle drug instead of culling


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

@Debra P we got our goats from an auction and one had CL. We didn't know anything about it but we did know to segregate her. However, it was after the cyst burst. We now have 3 CL positive goats. Now we are constantly on alert and as sson as we see a cyst, we take action. We do hoof care every 30 days, without fail. This allows us to handle every goat, from head to tail and all legs and hooves. We mark every cyst with Alumshield (silver) and we watch for the hair to fall out. Once that happens, we segregate and then lance the cyst. We clean out the pus 100%, using gloves and rags, then we BURN everything in a specfic burn barrel. We use iodine, and our babies scream like they are being murdered but we know it is for the best. Within a day, the open wound is sealed. Within 3 days, the wound is already just a spot with no hair and it takes about a month for the hair to grow back. They are segregated with the other 2 CL positive goats, so they are not alone and no one else goes into that pen except CL positive goats. Our orignal vet told us to cull (kill) our CL positive girl. I refused. She is our herd queen and was pregnant. She gave us 2 gorgeous bucklings, who are not CL positive. We changed vet.
Our new vet has gone through safety procedures with us to keep the rest if our herd protected. 
We will be trying Draxxin on the next cyst. I have already spoken to my vet and he said he would sell me syringes, as needed. I will take phitos and chart our trials for this post.


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> I bought a few does years ago and found a CL abscess on one of their back legs. They never got out of the trailer. 3 does. Broke my heart. Sanitized the trailer and left it in the sun for months. Burned my clothes and shoes. (No, it had not burst yet, but I couldn't take the chance.).
> 
> If you truly found a way to prevent CL and it's not a scam, please post it. No one likes to kill goats, but most people don't want the CL on their property.


Why would I even bother to tell people about a scam..I'd have no reason to do something like that.. never.. do you understand how I rid my herd of CL? The first warmer day my five goats would start with the cyst I didn't like draining them but of course I had to..I didn't look doing it because my goats would become skidish, even though I was helping them.. they certainly didn't understand why I was hurting them. I wish you hadn't gotten rid of those poor goats. I was told time and time again TO CULL MY CL GOATS
. not a chance would I put down a goat otherwise healthy but has cyst during the summer.. for some reason at least in my herd not one cyst broke out all winter, I have no idea why but cyst never developed in cold weather. I'd search the internet constantly to see if there was anything new that would help. Bought a small bottle of draxxin just so I could at least control them from bursting around the others. Small bottle was $245 and we'll worth every penny! We haven't had one cyst now in two years never thought it would CURE THEM FROM BREAKING OUT WITH THESE CYST BUT TO MY GREAT AND WONDERFUL SURPRISE IT CURED THEM I check this site every so often in case anyone needs more information. If you ever need more information I could give you my cell number.. don't be afraid of these no good cyst. And never cull just because one comes down with them. I wanted to let the WORLD KNOW BUT the people on the goat pages on Facebook said I was full of bologna! And one said..in the Meri manual it says THERE IS NO CURE.. My goats are proof that it does stop the CL..I'll check back in case anyone needs more information or my cell number couldn't love my babies MORE ❤ little Valentino and my sweet Rowdie


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> I bought a few does years ago and found a CL abscess on one of their back legs. They never got out of the trailer. 3 does. Broke my heart. Sanitized the trailer and left it in the sun for months. Burned my clothes and shoes. (No, it had not burst yet, but I couldn't take the chance.).
> 
> If you truly found a way to prevent CL and it's not a scam, please post it. No one likes to kill goats, but most people don't want the CL on their property.


Ohhh and btw only the puss, if it gets into the eyes, nose etc..is the only way it spreads. Plus I even doubled our sick pen fencing and no matter what I did they found a way OUT..that's why it did spread. I was as CARFUL as I possibly could but after draining the cyst especially mellow would climb up the fence, work her way under the fence I just couldn't keep her contained.


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm said:


> @Debra P we got our goats from an auction and one had CL. We didn't know anything about it but we did know to segregate her. However, it was after the cyst burst. We now have 3 CL positive goats. Now we are constantly on alert and as sson as we see a cyst, we take action. We do hoof care every 30 days, without fail. This allows us to handle every goat, from head to tail and all legs and hooves. We mark every cyst with Alumshield (silver) and we watch for the hair to fall out. Once that happens, we segregate and then lance the cyst. We clean out the pus 100%, using gloves and rags, then we BURN everything in a specfic burn barrel. We use iodine, and our babies scream like they are being murdered but we know it is for the best. Within a day, the open wound is sealed. Within 3 days, the wound is already just a spot with no hair and it takes about a month for the hair to grow back. They are segregated with the other 2 CL positive goats, so they are not alone and no one else goes into that pen except CL positive goats. Our orignal vet told us to cull (kill) our CL positive girl. I refused. She is our herd queen and was pregnant. She gave us 2 gorgeous bucklings, who are not CL positive. We changed vet.
> Our new vet has gone through safety procedures with us to keep the rest if our herd protected.
> We will be trying Draxxin on the next cyst. I have already spoken to my vet and he said he would sell me syringes, as needed. I will take phitos and chart our trials for this post.


Ohhh my gosh..I'm thrilled your going to get rid of those darn cyst for GOOD! I promise you that I just want to help people exactly like you THANK SO MUCH FOR NOT CULLING YOUR BABIESMy goats vet told me that even if I decided to cull that I'd have to find another vet Because mine refues to put down an otherwise healthy goat and that is exactly the kind of fabulous vet I want for these babies of mine she's a fabulous vet! Valentino was completely mauled by a bear I was sure as soon as she saw his injuries she'd tell me that the kindest thing to do is put him out of the misery.. nope she got right to work sewing what looked life puzzle pieces back. She admits later after we knew he was going to live, that she honestly though he wouldn't survive the stitches,my little guy is still with us PRAISE GOD ♥I just posted a picture of Valentino only about a month later, we were celebrating his LIFE


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm said:


> @Debra P we got our goats from an auction and one had CL. We didn't know anything about it but we did know to segregate her. However, it was after the cyst burst. We now have 3 CL positive goats. Now we are constantly on alert and as sson as we see a cyst, we take action. We do hoof care every 30 days, without fail. This allows us to handle every goat, from head to tail and all legs and hooves. We mark every cyst with Alumshield (silver) and we watch for the hair to fall out. Once that happens, we segregate and then lance the cyst. We clean out the pus 100%, using gloves and rags, then we BURN everything in a specfic burn barrel. We use iodine, and our babies scream like they are being murdered but we know it is for the best. Within a day, the open wound is sealed. Within 3 days, the wound is already just a spot with no hair and it takes about a month for the hair to grow back. They are segregated with the other 2 CL positive goats, so they are not alone and no one else goes into that pen except CL positive goats. Our orignal vet told us to cull (kill) our CL positive girl. I refused. She is our herd queen and was pregnant. She gave us 2 gorgeous bucklings, who are not CL positive. We changed vet.
> Our new vet has gone through safety procedures with us to keep the rest if our herd protected.
> We will be trying Draxxin on the next cyst. I have already spoken to my vet and he said he would sell me syringes, as needed. I will take phitos and chart our trials for this post.


You are going to LOVE NOT HAVING TO LOOK FOR THOSE NO GOOD CYST.. THIS made my day just let me know if you need anything else. I watched for a cyst to start forming and I would inject just the cyst making sure I didn't get any in their body so I'd inject it sideways right into the cyst. If it was slow growing I'd inject once a week but if it was a fast growing cyst I'd inject twice a week.


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

happybleats said:


> View attachment 185233


WOW... you found another article that used draxxin! Fabulous, more goats will LIVE thanks so much for posting this


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

Debra P said:


> Funny I just saw this because I wanted to update you all on CL in my herd... usually every summer I am constantly looking my goals over for CYST...NOT ONE THIS SUMMER AND LAST SUMMER! Draxxin does cure CL I did it and I know it works..I had no idea that they wouldn't get anymore cyst! I couldn't be more THRILLED





Debra P said:


> Funny I just saw this because I wanted to update you all on CL in my herd... usually every summer I am constantly looking my goals over for CYST...NOT ONE THIS SUMMER AND LAST SUMMER! Draxxin does cure CL I did it and I know it works..I had no idea that they wouldn't get anymore cyst! I couldn't be more THRILLED


I am so grateful that you people at least wanted to know about the draxxin


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

Hope I didn't miss anyone's questions or comments


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

I found my VERY old computer. I wanted to show you all Phoenix...I had told you that phoenix you all that I want when going to try draining THIS HUGE CYST ON HER NECK... finally found the picture! This is the cyst that never came to a head but after injecting it twice a week and BELIEVE it or NOT.. this entire cyst just DISAPPEARED I was AMAZED with this wonderful medication... she's never gotten another one... Even my vet couldn't believe it just went away..LOVE DRAXXIN I PRAY THAT THIS INFORMATION SAVES TONS OF GOATS...


toth boer goats said:


> How long has this goat been CL abscess free?


Did I answer your question? I started using draxxin three years ago and after injecting the cyst and having five Of my goats with CL not one of the goats have gotten another cyst in two years and usually I'm on top of it looking for cyst...I finally found this picture of phoenix who I told you all that I wasn't going to even try draining this HUGE CYST JUST UNDER HER EAR, Kinda on her cheek...let me know what you think I will be over joyed if goats are SAVED INSTEAD OF CULLING


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes you did, thank you, that is wonderful. 
It has been a while hasn't it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Debra P said:


> I found my VERY old computer. I wanted to show you all Phoenix...I had told you that phoenix you all that I want when going to try draining THIS HUGE CYST ON HER NECK... finally found the picture! This is the cyst that never came to a head but after injecting it twice a week and BELIEVE it or NOT.. this entire cyst just DISAPPEARED I was AMAZED with this wonderful medication... she's never gotten another one... Even my vet couldn't believe it just went away..LOVE DRAXXIN I PRAY THAT THIS INFORMATION SAVES TONS OF GOATS...
> 
> Did I answer your question? I started using draxxin three years ago and after injecting the cyst and having five Of my goats with CL not one of the goats have gotten another cyst in two years and usually I'm on top of it looking for cyst...I finally found this picture of phoenix who I told you all that I wasn't going to even try draining this HUGE CYST JUST UNDER HER EAR, Kinda on her cheek...let me know what you think I will be over joyed if goats are SAVED INSTEAD OF CULLING


So for a year after starting the draxxin you did have some cysts come up? But then they stopped coming? 
I have a friend who has a few CL positive goats in her herd, she raised meat goats, as in to sell for meat, so it's not the end of the world for her but she does go out of her way to keep it Contained to just the positive goats. I was telling her about you and your goats with draxxin and she is very interested in it and currently looking for a vet to give her some to try out. 
So how much are you injecting into the abscess? And you said twice a week? Hopefully she does get her hands on some because I'm super curious to see if she has the same results as you. When I first read the article about draxxin and CL I assumed it was just the cure for the abscess they had right then.


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Yes you did, thank you, that is wonderful.
> It has been a while hasn't it.


Two years and you probably have not had this experience with your goats, now that I look back on those years of having to be on top of goats that get cysts, constantly, it literally feels like I don't have anything to do now except feed my sweet babies. I adore each goat..my special needs sweet girl passed two weeks ago her name was Rose I am beside myself in greif, lodi my girl that I protected for so much years I took this picture for my vetshe had gotten goat polio, but we caught up within hours and she completely got over the polio. I had to leave for a covid test because I had surgery on my eyes. Got back and found Rose had laid down in the sun and for some reason she couldn't walk so I got my vet, she was here within ten minutes! Because she was stuck in the sun, her temperature was 106.5 got the fever down, gave her banamine, and her temperature started coming down but still was having trouble walking. She was a nubian, they originate from Africa so never grew warm winter coats. I just couldn't take the chance that Rose would EVER AGAIN SUFFER either in the sun or how I found her the day we asked our vet to come that morning I found her laying down on her right side and she couldn't get up her legs were flailing and she completely refused to eat..I KNEW what she was telling me. I believe she was 13 but because I rescued her I'm not positive but she was bred constantly and her body was worn down
And yes it's been two years since we've had a cyst THAT IM EXTREMELY PROUD OF! did you see the cyst on phoenix neck? Thst huge cyst slowly just DISSAPEARED sorry I got a new phone and it WON'T CORRECT SPELLING


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

Jessica84 said:


> So for a year after starting the draxxin you did have some cysts come up? But then they stopped coming?
> I have a friend who has a few CL positive goats in her herd, she raised meat goats, as in to sell for meat, so it's not the end of the world for her but she does go out of her way to keep it Contained to just the positive goats. I was telling her about you and your goats with draxxin and she is very interested in it and currently looking for a vet to give her some to try out.
> So how much are you injecting into the abscess? And you said twice a week? Hopefully she does get her hands on some because I'm super curious to see if she has the same results as you. When I first read the article about draxxin and CL I assumed it was just the cure for the abscess they had right then.


Yes, I thought the same thing! I just thought I'd at least be able to keep it from bursting until I could SEPERATE them from the goats with no CL. I'm thrilled your friend is going to do this treatment! I never thought it would be the end of the cyst, that was a complete surprise, the next summer after my first summer of using draxxin, I kept looking for cyst on mellow! Her cyst were terrible! Usually 3 would form on her left ear, got to the point that she wouldn't come near me.
Not one cyst for two years, after so many years have to constantly be on alert

I injected 1- to 1 and a half cc and it depends on how fast they grow, I'd inject it sideways as to not get it in the body, just the cyst. Your friend can get rid of CL in the herd once she's done injecting those with cyst. The first cyst will most likely come to a head and have to be drained.. BUT after that I know that the cyst won't come back. Tell her to watch for it to come to a head and drain it and flush with iodine. Please let me know how she does with this
Truthfully I'm at shocked! I thought I was going to have to fight this rotten cyst for the rest of my life. Please go ahead and share this information to others so that they don't have to lose any goats. Oh btw just phoenix cyst never came to a head! That huge cyst just went away never had to drain that and she never has had another one ohhh how I pray that this helps more beloved goats TO LIVE AND NOT BE CULLEDI

I just wrote a BOOK TO YOU AND LOST IT I'm thrilled your friend is going to use draxxin! Tell her to inject one cc for smaller cyst and one and a half for the bigger ones. Depends on how fast it grows, I'd inject once a week or if it's growing fast I did not twice a week. Please look me know if your friend does use draxxin and please let me know how it works for her. I'm praying this saves many goats lives! Not a snowballs chance in hell I'd cull one of my goats. I love them way too much. I haven't eaten meat in almost 20 years, I don't miss it at all. My husband still eats meat, I just leave if the smell is too strong for me. It does make me nauseous now. Please let me know what happens and if your friend has any more questions please feel free to ask. I will give you my cell number if she needs to talk to me. My vet was wonderful and ordered it for me. I paid $245 for the smallest bottle and BELIEVE it or NOT I still have some left. And if this saves beloved goats, you have no idea how my heart would leap for gladness ❣


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I am wondering how you handle the possibility of internal abcesses and the potential spread to non affected animals.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good question. :up:


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

goatblessings said:


> I am wondering how you handle the possibility of internal abcesses and the potential spread to non affected animals.....


None of my goats have the internal CL THANK GOD.. Mostly unfortunately the internal CL usually happens more with the poor sheep poor babies but I've been completely amazed that WE HAVE NO MORE CYSTit's been TWO years since one of my goat's had a cyst and it's been FABULOUS ❣...I pray that More people understand that they don't have to cull a goat for CL Anymore..if they just listen to what I was able to do, people on the goat pages on Facebook said I was full of it! Ok but don't you want to know IN CASE YOU HAVE A GOAT GET A CL CYST
that's when I decided to share my experience with all of you people, you must love your goats as much as I do ❣


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Good question. :up:


Hope you saw my post...none of my goat's had the internal CL and I've read many things about CL and unfortunately it's mostly in sheep that get the internal CL...my goats have all been checked out and my goats vet is very happy with this outcome ☺♥


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

Debra P said:


> Hope you saw my post...none of my goat's had the internal CL and I've read many things about CL and unfortunately it's mostly in sheep that get the internal CL...my goats have all been checked out and my goats vet is very happy with this outcome ☺♥


Did I answer your question? I just had to have my goat's vet come two dogs got ahold of one of my goats I haven't been around I had to ask my good friend to care for my kids while I had eye surgery and my husband had to have part of his intestines taken out because of diverticulitis... the dogs got a hold of VALENTINO Now he's going to be alright, she gave him a good pain medication and vitamin B complex, antibiotics, tommorow I have to start him on meloxicam.. this poor baby! He is the goat that was horribly mauled by a bear two years ago!! I doubt you'd want to see the pictures.. horrific! Cara, my goat's vet couldn't believe it was him once again. She told him to STOP GOING ANYWHERE NEAR ANYTHING WITH TEETH but he's going to be ok.. as soon as I saw him I knew that I had to have my vet check him all over, there were bites we couldn't see after she shaved those areas I was able to see anyway I wanted you all to know that she treats all goats that people call on her to find out what it is.. she said she too was pretty shocked at the outcome ☺♥ this is Valentino as a baby ❣


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Poor thing. Glad he will be ok.


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Poor thing. Glad he will be ok.


Thanks so very much this poor boy was horribly mauled by the bear now three dogswe live on thirty acres and about ten are fenced in for my goats..my best friend has a girlfriend who has two britney spanyals and a lab mix, they closed off the pasture so that my goats couldn't be in with the dogs, BUT first thing they did is look for a breach in the fence then ran right for the goats.. this happened Saturday and I only found out Sunday Evening! Questions for all of you goat lovers??? I believe if they are brought back that immediately they'll smell my goats, Because of course there's droppings all over the four pastures I'm extremely scared that they will go after them again.. please don't get me wrong I love dogs and rescued pit bulls for many years..
But I always protected my four that we kept from themselves! Had baby gate at each door and my husband made a gate outside of the doors...we never wanted to of course loose them and we knew one had a huge prey instinct! I was walking Peggy Sue and before I knew it she had a skunk in her mouth. I never even saw the skunk... anyway please advise me I can't allow any of my goats to be afraid or mauled... they said that they have muzzles BUT yesterday jack and I both noticed that all the goats were still on high alert I don't want them to always be like that, one named Onxy refused to eat yesterday..she only picked at the hay.
Advise please and thank you? I realized when I was just about to post I should have written on a new post.. sorry I'll remember next time I posted a picture of my dog, a rescue from Georgia, RESCUED right before going into the euthanasia ROOMbut I have never showed Lexie my goats, Because she has a hunting instinct.. the goats are in the back of the property Because I didn't want them to close to the road IN CASE OF STRAY DOGS


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor guy.


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Poor guy.


I know I feel awful for this little guy! I have to make sure nothing like this EVER HAPPENS AGAIN. Valentino's injuries were much worse after Cara shaved his fur so she could see exactly what happened.. not good and I wanted to ask if any of you have had something like this happen to any of your animals


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not to that extent. But definitely want to do a full course of antibiotics.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You have to be sure to flush any puncture wounds with a weak tea color iodine/water solution daily 2 x a day for a while.

Don't allow it to scab over, with puncture wounds, this will allow it to drain as you are flushing it daily.

Always shave area's affected, so it is easier to watch and treat the area.

If it is a ripped out area, spray the area well with iodine/water as described above.
Makes sure the area stays clean, keep the flies off if you have the issue and watching out for infection.

Start antibiotics and give tetanus antitoxin, if a goat hasn't had a CD&T vaccine and/or booster shot recently.


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> You have to be sure to flush any puncture wounds with a weak tea color iodine/water solution daily 2 x a day for a while.
> 
> Don't allow it to scab over, with puncture wounds, this will allow it to drain as you are flushing it daily.
> 
> ...


Ummm I don't know what CD&T shot is..Cara my goat's vet scrubed the areas very well and she came back today to see how he is healing, she said that the injuries look much better, if they were looking more infected she was going to put a drain in.. but she was pleased with his progress. Cara was the vet who SAVED his life after the bear attacked.. she calls him her miracle goat! She's been a farm vet for almost twenty years and said that she never expected him to live.. and she said his injuries were so bad that she thought as she seemed his wounds he'd die on her. Never before she said, has a goat with such HORRIFIC injuries lived through this and she felt awful that it was him again..no worries about bugs getting inside the wounds, we live in Rhode Island and it's snowing right now. I put a coat on valentino Because Cara had to shave his neck and left leg..I noticed him shivering and I was glad I had the coat. With the bear injuries I did have to flush his wounds three times each day. I didn't want him to get picked on after being in the sick house, so I would put a long leash on him and take them out to forage..I wanted him with the others as much for I could as long as I was right there with him ❣ thanks so much for your instructions I truly appreciate you caring about my little man


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

Ohh and when he was injured by the bear it was in August so I was applying the spray medication Cara gave me to keep bugs out. Right now no bugs like the snow ️ but he did need the coat I always had to have a coat for my rose I lost her in September I had posted about what happened with my sweet Rose it's extremely hard for me each time I lose any of my goats, my bleeding heart of course and that's just the way I am..I adore each and every goat I've RESCUED.. from bad situations and I stopped eating meat about twenty years ago..yup I love all animals ❣❣❣❣


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Not to that extent. But definitely want to do a full course of antibiotics.


Cara my goat's vet gave me a week of antibiotics shots for Valentino, and meloxicam, vitamin B complex he's doing much better now, except that it is snowing right now and I noticed him shivering, I put a nice warm coat on him.. thank you very much ❣


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad he is doing better and you had a coat for him.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi Debra. On the draxxin. I see it comes in 25 mg..or 100 mg in the strength. Which one did you use? Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

CD&T Vaccine for goats, your feed store may have it. 

But yet, if the goat never had the vaccine, to protect the goat from tetanus, you should get tetanus antitoxin.


Glad things are going well.


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

Thanks so much I will have my vet give my goats that shot, or is it something I can give to them? ❣


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can purchase at the store and do yourself.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod::up:


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> :nod::up:


Thanks


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> CD&T Vaccine for goats, your feed store may have it.
> 
> But yet, if the goat never had the vaccine, to protect the goat from tetanus, you should get tetanus antitoxin.
> 
> Glad things are going well.


Thanks so much, Cara my goat's vet called today to check on him again, she said she loves her little miracle boy❣ she's the best here in Rhode island and Connecticut


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(highfive)(thumbup)


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

hope everyone shares this Unbelievable cure from CL, I'd love to find out that it helped save a goats life instead of culling lol I said if anyone has any with CL don't be afraid of it just treat it with Draxxin ❣


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

Debra P said:


> Thanks


Thank you very much praying this helps goats LIVENot one cyst AGAIN all summer and Mellow who wasn't mellow at all because I always would have to catch her to drain the cyst that formed constantly near her right ear now mellow comes up to me for a little love❣


----------



## Alyce (Feb 13, 2021)

Debra P said:


> Ok I am going to try one more time only because people don't believe what I found that literally cured my goats from CL...I take goats that nobody wants anymore, so of course I don't get any vet papers and no health paperwork...two goats severely abused, were so afraid of humans I didn't want to stress them out I just wanted them to see how my other goats trust me. Long story short we started seeing my goats forming cyst...again long story short I searched for years every so often to find anything that could help


We just found our our goat has CL - she kidded in May. What can we do? She currently has one cyst.


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

Alyce said:


> We just found our our goat has CL - she kidded in May. What can we do? She currently has one cyst.


I can't believe I didn't see your post😖 I am so unbelievably sorry 😐 ... Were you able to get draxxin?! I always check to see if anyone needs help but didn't see your post.. I am so sorry 😐.. please let me know if you need any directions.. the cyst don't usually form in the winter thank GOD! Imagine doing all the drainage in below 0 weather 🌡😣 I will keep checking in case you need instructions.. please forgive me, I have this site right on the front page of my phone 🤳📱 but never saw any post 😣


----------



## Alyce (Feb 13, 2021)

Debra P said:


> I can't believe I didn't see your post😖 I am so unbelievably sorry 😐 ... Were you able to get draxxin?! I always check to see if anyone needs help but didn't see your post.. I am so sorry 😐.. please let me know if you need any directions.. the cyst don't usually form in the winter thank GOD! Imagine doing all the drainage in below 0 weather 🌡😣 I will keep checking in case you need instructions.. please forgive me, I have this site right on the front page of my phone 🤳📱 but never saw any post 😣


It's ok Debra - we ended up having the vet lance and drain the cyst - also used draxxin - pus test was positive - flushed it for like 8 days - it closed up nicely and she is back in pen with her 2 kids. Also all three were vaxed - 2nd dose due this weekend. 
Unfortunately she continues to try and hurt Tiny who she rejected from birth. Now we are dealing with that. Can't we all just get along? lol but seriously.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad it wasn’t CL, and she is ok.


----------



## Alyce (Feb 13, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Glad it wasn’t CL, and she is ok.


Hello! Sorry for the miscommunication. It is CL - but she is doing fine and we will cross the next abcess bridge when it comes. Hopefully with the draxxin and vaxes it never will!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oops my bad, sorry about that.😳

Sorry he does have it.


----------



## Alyce (Feb 13, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Oops my bad, sorry about that.😳
> 
> Sorry he does have it.


no worries. we are working with it and hopefully have knocked it into perm remission


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

Alyce said:


> no worries. we are working with it and hopefully have knocked it into perm remission


Hello, may I ask how you got rid of the CL.. I was able to get rid of it with draxxin.. did you use something different.. I'm very curious to know if there are other drugs that get rid of it. I don't breed, my goats are all rescues.. long story short rescued a young male and couldn't have him fixed for a week.. had no clue my does were pregnant.. until I saw hooves coming from my Nubian Rose 😯 I was almost in shock, reason I'm telling you is that Onxy my beautiful black and white Nubian had triplets.. thank GOD I SAW HER GO INTO LABOR! it was February 2016 and I was helping her with the baby which turned out to be triplets.. she wanted nothing at all to do with her babies! As they came, she wasn't doing anything for them so I put them up to her nose but she turned her head and refused to let them near her udder, I milked out the colostrum while she kicked like a wild horse! At that point knew she wouldn't take care of them, but I didn't want to take them away completely. We made a nice warm place for the babies but I made sure Onxy wasn't going to hurt them, she just didn't want those aliens😊near her udder. We bottle fed the triplets but Onxy did end up knowing they were hers and would let them eat her hay and grain. Why do you believe your female is going to hurt her baby? But better safe than sorry! Unfortunately I bought all our winter hay, 😢 and little did I realize that in the hay I bought for winter there were TONS OF HORSE NETTLE IN THE BALES😩😞 I lost one of my little triplets 😭 I'm still not over losing Clarece! I feel as though I killed her 😞 I kept asking what the stems, leaves and berries were in my hay! The guy said if they don't like it they won't eat it😭 RIGHT ‼ Clarece was one of a kind, independent, and a silly little character..I will NEVER FORGET 😞 is there a chance you could post a picture of your little one? These are my two that are doing well but Clarece will always be a hole in my heart 💔


----------



## Alyce (Feb 13, 2021)

So sorry about your Clarece! From what I understand you can never "get rid of" or eradicate CL. It just goes into remission and sleeps until the "next abcess occurs" but as long as the wound is healed and there is no leakage there is no danger of contamination to the other animals or humans at that point. with that said - our vet did use draxxin after she lanced and drained it (to test the pus). She also vaxed all 3 of them and they will be getting their second dose this weekend. The vax doesn't kill it but hopefully sends into remission much the same as draxxin. Check out Ellie the Dumped Goat for our story. We rescued our doe who was unbenounced to us pregnant at the time - we've been learning ever since. (Feb 2021). A few pictures. Ellie is mom, Potsie a buckling whom we have placed, Dorothy a doe and of course Tiny the rejected 1 lb bottle baby raised in the house.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If you can kill the bacteria while it is contained in the lymph node it can be cured. There's no disease anywhere else at that time. 

There are other studies where they used tulathromycin in the lymphatic cysts and effectively cured the study animals.


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

Jessica84 said:


> I think you should post it as well. I read a study years ago that they were doing a trial on injecting the actual cyst with some kind of antibiotic to cure THAT abscess but I lost track of it and kinda forgot about it until now. But I’m curious what you got going on


When did you post your question, I check to see if there's been anyone with questions about the draxxin for CL..I believe that the antibiotics didn't work but I could be wrong..I do know that draxxin shrinks cysts and, or after the cyst is cleaned and flushed and injected draxxin into the cyst while it formed I realized that the goats that were treated with draxxin never formed another cyst it now been 4 years just about! Mellow was tortured by these cyst, all winter she never got a cyst but the first warm day they would start forming in her ear . Three at a time, I HAD a vet that told me to 😩cull Mellow 😤not a snowballs chance in hell! She's healthy and thriving now without cyst. Please everyone who sees my post please pass this in for as many people as possible to help cure goats instead of 😩🙄culling! All you have to do is get a prescription from your vet, for draxxin and inject the cyst as soon as you see it forming.. as long as you know your goat has CL because some cyst are from something getting stuck under the skin. Most of the cyst I injected did come to a head and was flushed but that goat never formed another cyst. I only inject the cyst directly, I go in sideways and just inject the cyst.. please if you do this for your goat please let me know how it goes with your goats and again tell as many people as you can so goats don't have to be 😩culled! Help save their lives❣ some cyst will again come to a head, the biggest cyst on Phoenix's neck just completely DISSAPEARED and no she's healthy and doesn't have CL internally. One cyst on Timmy just became hard, I kept checking it and one day that hard lump fell out. I will keep checking in.
Again help save healthy goats lives by sharing this please 😁


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

Alyce said:


> So sorry about your Clarece! From what I understand you can never "get rid of" or eradicate CL. It just goes into remission and sleeps until the "next abcess occurs" but as long as the wound is healed and there is no leakage there is no danger of contamination to the other animals or humans at that point. with that said - our vet did use draxxin after she lanced and drained it (to test the pus). She also vaxed all 3 of them and they will be getting their second dose this weekend. The vax doesn't kill it but hopefully sends into remission much the same as draxxin. Check out Ellie the Dumped Goat for our story. We rescued our doe who was unbenounced to us pregnant at the time - we've been learning ever since. (Feb 2021). A few pictures. Ellie is mom, Potsie a buckling whom we have placed, Dorothy a doe and of course Tiny the rejected 1 lb bottle baby raised in the house.
> View attachment 214042
> View attachment 214040
> View attachment 214041


Yes that has been the case that it can go into remission.. but my goats formed these cyst all spring summer and fall.. strange thing is my goats never got cyst during the winter.. if that happened with your goats please let me know. We haven't had a cyst now for 4 years and what a great break! Thank you so much for your sincere sympathy for my little character, Miss Clarece 🥺it has been 2 years and I still can't believe she isn't here with me anymore.. I was so angry that anyone would sell hay with a deadly weed in my goats hay! There wasn't just a piece here and there it was loaded, I kept questioning the guy, there was so much horse nettle in the bale's that after putting them up we were so itchy with hives we had to change clothes! I had been buying his hay for years never expected HORSE NETTLE IN MY GOATS HAY😩 I questioned and questioned all I heard was if your goats don't like it don't worry they won't eat it 😭 then he said something about WILD TOMATO 😳 which goats can't have! That is when we got it identified..too late for Clarece who was one of my triplets that I bottle fed😢 I have no words that could come close to how I feel! I was supposed to protect her and I failed! And it sickens me daily! Please always check YOUR HAY! PLEASE PROTECT YOUR GOATS! Not only the guy who sold me the horse nettle, we looked for weeks for clean hay, and because I had to throw out all my winter hay, we had to scramble to get any, but each person we bought hay from STILL HAD HORSE NETTLE IN THE BALES... LARGE STICKS, DRIED UP BERRIES AND FLOWERS And THE LEAVES! Every part of horse nettle is POISENOUS 🥺 after my horrific experience, I have heard that many people lost horses, goats to horse nettle in the hay! I will post a picture, we had no choice but to go through every blade of hay! And it took hours! But I couldn't find anyone that has hay without horse nettle that year and even since then it is hard to find clean hay! Be very careful! This is the only picture I have of my sweet baby girl


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

goathiker said:


> If you can kill the bacteria while it is contained in the lymph node it can be cured. There's no disease anywhere else at that time.
> 
> There are other studies where they used tulathromycin in the lymphatic cysts and effectively cured the study animals.


That's fabulous! I'm so thrilled! I wanted to let as many people know as POSSIBLE! Because I know there are plenty of people like me who just loves our goats to pieces❣ all my goats were rescues, except for a little miracle 😁 we had no idea, but we ended up with 6 surprise babies ❣❣❣❣❣❣ we had no idea until my girl Rose was having a baby😳I literally couldn't believe my eyes..rushed her to the vet, unfortunately because she had quads and they were 2 weeks early they were still born, but we did get 6 little beauties 😁❣ I never ever breed, 8 have rescued pit bulls for many years and always got the dogs fixed before finding a loving home! I was so against breeding, because so many animals on death row... but this was the very first time I got to see THE MIRACLE OF BIRTH😁 and again not a snowballs chance in hell 😁my little ones would ever be unwanted! I kept all 6 babies. Since I rescue as many unwanted goats as I can feed! Just building a new barn I'll attach a picture. They will be in the new barn by the end of this week 😁❣


----------

